# Opening Old Seltzer bottles



## Kari

I have a few selzer bottles with liquid in the bottom. I can't seem to get to the tops off. I tried drilling a hole in the metal to release the liquid but nothing came out. I am afraid I will break the tops off if I apply to much pressure. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## blobbottlebob

Yea Kari. Don't drill them. And Welcome by the way. Hold the ring at the base and then turn the top part with the spigot. If that doesn't work find a collector with the correct tool. They made one. I have a link here that shows this with pictures. I'll post that later.


----------



## Kari

Thanks for the warm welcome and the information. I did try what you suggested, but no luck. I know a local collector that may have the tool you are referencing. I will wait for the picture as well.


----------



## jarhead67

Good gouge Bob. I was always wondering how those were opened up. Local antique guy has a couple acid etched bottles, but they needed cleaning. Might make him an offer now that I know how they work at the top.


----------



## ratbastard

wish i had that tool


----------



## epackage

I use regular channel lock pliers and a piece of an old leather belt and I spin them off by hand, but it's easy to make that block with a couple of drill bits for the stubborn ones...


----------



## acls

*Re:  RE: Opening Old Seltzer bottles*

Any advice on unscrewing one that is stuck. I have tried WD-40, but that didn't work.


----------



## nhpharm

*Re:  RE: Opening Old Seltzer bottles*

If it is stuck, you are probably not going to get it open without breaking the bottle.  The pot metal these were made of adheres pretty good once corroded.  If I really need to get into one that is stuck, I cut the top off.  You can buy cheap seltzer bottles on eBay and use the top off one of those as a replacement.


----------

